# [Gnome-KDE] Qui est l'alternative ?

## Anthyme

Bonsoir tout le monde !

Déjà je tiens a préciser que le but de ne se topic n'est PAS de lancer un des plus gros troll linuxien  :Wink: 

En fait comme tout le monde le sait (enfin normallement) gnome est sorti un peu apres kde afin de le concurancer avec une solution "vraiment" libre et il est donc devenu l'alternative a kde...

Mais aujourd hui quand on regarde la les distributions "new age"  (a part celles vieillissantes et a mon gout peu adapté aux besoin que les personnes ici pourraient avoir ici (comme mandriva)) on retrouve en choix de base : gnome (je pense surtout a ubuntu et gentoo). Alors on pourrait se poser la question (d'ailleurs je vous la pose) ... qui est vraiment l'alternative ? pourquoi gnome serai proposé à la base et pas kde (ou l'inverse pour d'autre distrib...) ? 

Voila je voullais savoir les avi de la communauté sur ces VM ...

Le but n'est pas d'afficher clairement "KDE pasque c'est mieuxxxxxxxxxxxx" et parlez plutôt de votre opinion personnel sur la question que de répondre a ce que dise les autres (ex : "tu dis n'importe quoi la console kde est pas plus rapide que celle de gnome !!!")

(personnellement je ne choisis pas ... j'etait sous kde 3.4, je suis passé a gnome 2.14, je passerais surement a kde4...)

Ca aurai ptetre pu etre un dow mais j'ai pas cette prétention, d'ailleur je ne met pas de sondage car le but n'est pas de savoir "qui a la plus grosse" (même si j'aime bien d'hab   :Laughing: )

j'attend vos avis  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Il me semble que KDE est le desktop le plus utilisé sous Linux. Il as été le choix par défaut de nombreuses distribs, mais le vent tourne, une Ubuntu mania ? Peut-être, mais le rachat de SuSE par Novell très tourné "Gnome" et le dynamismes des développeurs Gnome autour de freedesktop (Standardisation, Utopia, XGL...) n'y est surement pas pour rien dans le changement de politiques des distribs sur le choix du desktop par défaut.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'utilisais Fluxbox !... et est apparu Xgl et en même temps j'avais envi d'avoir un vrai bureau donc j'ai installé gnome   :Very Happy:  et comme j'ai autre chose à faire que configurer mon bureau (genre fvwm ...) et quand même je veux un beau bureau, xgl + compiz + gnome sont tombé à point nommé ... 

Un screenshot:

[IMG]http://s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gnome-faya-gentoo.png[/IMG]

                        @ +

----------

## Enlight

Je sais pas quoi te dire, c'est 100% subjectif mais l'un me parraît intuitif, l'autre rebutant. Pourtant j'ai souvent trouvé certains screenshot de Gnome très jolis (C'est même le premier emerge que j'ai lancé une fois ma toute première gentoo terminée), mais c'est un peu comme XGL, 5 minutes d'utilisation, un profond sentiment d'urgence à taper emerge -C et hop.... à la trape.

Sinon, tu oublies qu'il y'a un 3è dm qui commence à percer sérieusement : XFce4, qui lui étrangement ne me procure pas ce sentiment d'allergie que j'ai si j'utilise Gnome. Je ne serais pas étonné de voire sous peux certaines distros s'orienter vers lui.

Enfin bon ça reste l'avis du dernier gars du forum à tourner sous e16 (ben oui je l'aime moi e16 et je sais que c'était un des wm alternatif pour gnome) alors...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ezka

Je partage un peu ce sentiment ; gnome j'ai essayé ... j'en suis revenu, kde pareil ... j'ai un peu de mal a me séparer de ma fluxbox. J'ai toujours eu l'impressoin (non en fait c'est pas une mais bon) que KDE est une vrai usine a gaz et que gnome tendait a le devenir (sur les distro que j'ai essayé du moins). Je n'aime pas avoir 15 outils pré-installer quand j'en utilise 2 ...

J'ai pas mal utiliser XFCE qui j'ai trouvé trés sympa. Et ça doit bien constituer une des meilleures alternative à gnome&Co .

Enfin voila un autre avis purement subjectif   :Wink:  .

----------

## Scullder

J'aime bien tous les desktop en fait.

J'utilise kde chez moi et gnome. J'ai utilisé xfce aussi.

En gros, ce que j'en retiens personnellement :

gnome -> facile à prendre en main, beaucoup (trop ?) d'efforts sur l'ergonomie.

xfce -> très léger.

kde -> parfait pour une utilisation plus avancée, fera peur à ceux qui sont perdus devant un menu inconnu...

En ce moment, je préfère KDE et j'ai éradiqué gnome de ma gentoo ce matin, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de fonctionnalités que sous gnome en fait.

Le problème de KDE, c'est qu'il parait "fouilli". Plein de logiciels installés et pas la moitié d'utile au final. En fait, ça vient des distrib qui incluent la blinde de logiciels avec comme Mandriva (si on ne fait pas la selection manuelle des package), avec gentoo et les use flag, ça va déjà mieux. 

J'ai l'impression que kde s'est beaucoup amélioré avec la branche 3.5 et que beaucoup de bug ont disparus avec la 3.5.4. Je sais pas si c'est une impression ou quoi, ça m'avait jamais convaincu avant la 3.5.

A mon avis, si on a besoin d'un minimum de support réseau ou de fonctionnalités avancées, kde (ça m'a l'air mieux du côté de kde pour le réseau avec les dossiers partagés toussa) ou gnome conviennent.

J'ai presque envie de dire, que si c'est pour installer sur beaucoup de postes sur un réseau par exemple et que les utilisateurs seront très divers, gnome est à privilégier parce qu'il sera plus facile à prendre en main.

Si tu veux trancher réellement, il faut voir en fonction des applications que tu veux utiliser aussi (genre les appli proprio sans alternatives...), bien qu'il existe gtk-engine-qt et que l'intégration de gtk à kde est très bonne.

A mon avis, l'un n'est pas l'alternative de l'autre pour effectuer la même tâche. C'est comme tout, gnome peut être plus adapté que kde pour quelque chose et vice versa.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> ...mais c'est un peu comme XGL, 5 minutes d'utilisation, un profond sentiment d'urgence à taper emerge -C et hop.... à la trape.
> 
> 

 

Quelle mauvaise foi   :Laughing:  !  No comment !

----------

## CryoGen

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   ...mais c'est un peu comme XGL, 5 minutes d'utilisation, un profond sentiment d'urgence à taper emerge -C et hop.... à la trape.
> 
>  
> 
> Quelle mauvaise foi   !  No comment !

 

Xgl powwaaa   :Laughing: 

Non mais je suis sous gnome rien que pour ca :/ , ca me dirait bien un E* sous xgl mais ca n'arrivera jamais, donc à moin de coder mon propre DM/WM basé sur les EFL compatible avec Xgl je vais rester sous gnome ^_^ (XFCE4 est sympa aussi, faudrait peut-etre que j'y retourne   :Rolling Eyes:  ) 

Sinon j'attend de voir ce que KDE4 à dans le ventre  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je suis un peut comme @Enlight, gnome chez moi n'a jamais tenu très longtemps, il n'y a rien à faire je ne m'y habitue pas et je trouve que d'origine il est laid, mais bon c'est une histoire de goût.

J'ai un pc avec xfce4, que j'aime bien, sur mes autres machines j'ai que du kde parce que j'ai pris mes petites habitudes avec et c'est dur de s'en séparer.

----------

## ryo-san

lut

Je retrouve pas mal de mes idées dans ce que j'ai lu.

Pour eviter de tourner en rond , je dirais :

J'ai pas grand chose a reprocher au deux au niveau de l'utilisation, j'irais meme jusqu'a dire qu'ils se ressemblent.

Je parlerais donc que du visuel , et de ce qui me vient a l'esprit car je n'utilise ni l'un ni l'autre 

( je les ai largement testé dans le passé )

KDE : une forte impression de couleur playskool , j'ai l'impression d'avoir 8 ans quand je tombe sur ce bureau,peut etre que ca a evolué depuis.Le menu clafis de chose inutile ( ormis kde sous gentoo ).

GNOME: C'est peut etre un peu plus facile d'avoir un bureau uniforme avec gnome ( gtk2 ).J'ai une nette préférence pour celui-ci sans trop pouvoir l'expliquer.

IL LUI MANQUE UN K3B !!!

Ce sont tous deux  des environnement de bureau , donc ils "doivent" etre "le plus complet possible" , c'est leur but premier.

Je crois qu'ils y arrivent tout les deux , chacun a leur maniere.Je ne me rappelle pas avoir été dérouté sous l'un ou l'autre lors de mes debuts sous linux.

Je prefererais voir plus de desktops "mi-lourd" a la xfce , sans trop d'applis par defaut , il y a une plethore de programme sous GNU/linux , autant en profiter en faisant son propre marché.

----------

## titoucha

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KDE : une forte impression de couleur playskool , j'ai l'impression d'avoir 8 ans quand je tombe sur ce bureau,peut etre que ca a evolué depuis.Le menu clafis de chose inutile ( ormis kde sous gentoo ).
> 
> GNOME: C'est peut etre un peu plus facile d'avoir un bureau uniforme avec gnome ( gtk2 ).J'ai une nette préférence pour celui-ci sans trop pouvoir l'expliquer.
> ...

 

Pour KDE c'est vrai que sous les autres distributions tu as un vrai m*** dans les menu car en général ils chargent tout par défaut.

Pour GNOME il lui manque aussi Amarok   :Wink: 

PS: J'aime bien KDE avec les icônes Kids, avec elles je ressort ma pelle et mon sceau.   :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Enfin bon ça reste l'avis du dernier gars du forum à tourner sous e16 (ben oui je l'aime moi e16 et je sais que c'était un des wm alternatif pour gnome) alors... 

 

Pas forcement le dernier non  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pongten

Perso, pour ma pierre à l'édifice, je préfère KDE parce que j'ai l'impression (je m'y prends peut-être mal dans GNome) qu'il est plus paramétrable... Je m'y retrouve mieux pour me configurer un bureau pil poil comme je veux... 

De plus, avec les ebuilds séparés, il est devenu très facile de s'installer KDE avec juste ce qu'on veut  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

bah personnellement, XGL, je ne m'en sers pas non plus, j'ai ma config fvwm, à laquelle je ne touche que très rarement, qui est parfaitement adaptée à mes besoin, et fvwm n'était pas compatible encore? avec XGL, je reste donc avec fvwm.

----------

## ultrabug

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Perso, pour ma pierre à l'édifice, je préfère KDE parce que j'ai l'impression (je m'y prends peut-être mal dans GNome) qu'il est plus paramétrable... Je m'y retrouve mieux pour me configurer un bureau pil poil comme je veux... 
> 
> De plus, avec les ebuilds séparés, il est devenu très facile de s'installer KDE avec juste ce qu'on veut 

 

idem !

----------

## lmarcini

Idem aussi.

----------

## salamandrix

Pour ma part, je rejoins pas mal de posts plus haut : j'utilise KDE depuis pas mal d'années déjà. Les raisons essentielles (l'ordre n'a pas d'importance) :

1. J'aime beaucoup les possibilités de configuration du bureau, bien que je ne me serve certainement que d'un faible pourcentage des possibilités. On dit souvent que c'est assez le chantier dans le centre de configuration, mais il y a un moteur de recherche et avec le mot clé qui va bien, on trouve généralement ce que l'on veut.

2. Habitué à KDE (c'est évident qu'ici une personne sous Gnome pourrait avoir le même propos) j'ai les programmes qui me conviennent (pour exemple : k3b, kile, amarok, kghostview, kate, konqueror [gestionnaire de fichiers mais aussi navigateur internet], tellico, klipper etc... )

3. Je ne le trouve pas lourd   :Razz:  : dans le cas d'une installation complète, effectivement beaucoup de programme que l'on n'utilise pas sont présents, mais bon tant qu'ils ne sont pas lancés c'est pas eux qui bouffent les ressources systèmes (je ne compte pas l'espace DD), et cela peut offrir la possibilité de découvrir de nouveaux programmes... Et dans le cas gentoo (et de beaucoup d'autres distributions), les packages séparés cités au-dessus résolvent en grande partie le problème.

4. Konqueror : je sais que son côté « couteau suisse » déplaît à beaucoup d'utilisateurs mais personnellement intégrer un terminal dedans pour suivre un didacticiel est une chose excellente à mon goût, pouvoir scinder les vues afin d'éliminer des doublons (de photos par exemple) idem, les possibilités de visualisation (aussi bien d'un fichier texte que d'un pdf ou autres) sont très pratique, sa navigation internet est légère et excellente dans l'ensemble [sans compter la correction orthographiques... avec laquelle je suis faché   :Razz:  ]... Bref en un programme une infinité de possibilités.

Dernièrement j'ai installé Gnome et me suis forcé à l'utiliser... J'ai tenu deux jours. Le fait est que la simplification de la configuration du bureau m'a gaver (je me suis retrouver dans l'impossibilité de mettre un papier peint différent par bureau... Soit j'ai loupé un truc, soit la légende du « hyper-simple » sous Gnome ne me convient pas   :Twisted Evil:  ), et que d'autre part je me suis retrouver à lancer des programmes KDE pour pouvoir utiliser mon PC...

Au final cette expérience m'a fait penser à un truc : un nouvel utilisateur GNU/Linux venant du monde microsoft, nous lui disons : « tu peux faire la même chose que sous Windows, mais différemment ! » et il faut un peu de temps à cet utilisateur pour prendre de nouveaux repères. Gnome et KDE ne répondent-t-ils pas à cette même problématique : chaque suite offre un ensemble de logiciels auquels  nous nous habituons. Passer de KDE à Gnome (ou de Gnome à KDE), signifie reprendre de nouveaux repères. Et c'est peut-être ici le problème : je ne me suis pas retrouvé dans cette capacité.

----------

## daiji

Perso, je préfère Gnome parce que j'aime bien son coté épuré. Sous KDE (il y a longtemps), je trouvais le thème un peu playmobile (il doit en avori d'autres) et aussi des options partout, si tu veux que le pixel en haut à droite soit rouge clignotant à moitié transparent (j'exagère bcp) ben il y a une options pour ça.. Moi je me fiche de la pluspart des options, j'aime avoir un beau bureau, mais simple à utiliser. Pour Gnome j'ai trouvé un thème qui me plaisait, et puis ça en reste la. 

Le gros manque pour gnome est à mon avis comme il a été dit plus haut est un k3b, il y a gnomebaker ou brasero mais ils ne sont pas autant complets. 

Sinon j'ai installé gnome-light, je n'utilise pas toute la suite logicielle, alors merci aux dev-gentoo d'avoir fait ce paquet ! Je ne supporte absolument pas l'installation de 10'000 programmes que je n'utilise pour la moitié pas du tout.

----------

## SuperDindon

Je suis resté très longtemps sous Gnome ( 2 ans ) pour l'esthétique et parce que KDE ne me semblait peu personnalisable à ce niveau, avant de m'apercevoir il y a 2 mois qu'en réalité je pouvais habiller KDE exactement comme je le voulais en fouillant un peu kde-look.org ! Par rapport à Gnome la finition et la souplesse ( ergonomie ) sont vraiment magistrales, c'esr globalement plus rapide et réactif, sans parler des petits bijous comme Kopete, Amarok, K3B, Konqueror et Kwrite/Kate..... à l'échelle d'un geek c'est 2 années en l'air  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Je ne comprendrai jamais les arguments sur le look tant les deux WM sont hautement personnalisables o_O'.

Sinon je suis d'accord avec l'une des premières réponses : effet Ubuntu et Novell. (pas besoin de développer)

Je suis assez d'accord avec la réaction de certains vis à vis d'XGL : c'est marrant 5 minutes, pas plus.

Perso, j'utilise KDE, et je l'aime! KDE c'est full C++, tout compilé et tout le bordel (même les thèmes), donc on dira ce qu'on voudra, c'est plus mieux compilé que pas compilé.

Ce que j'aime pas : les clients irc KDE (j'utilise xchat), pas Firestarter-like (iptables m'a jamais fait triquer).

Sinon j'utilise gkrellm aussi.

Flux, m'en suis servi plusieurs mois ... mais si c'est pour lancer des applis KDE, ça ne sert à rien!

Et pis je un fan absolu de Konqueror! ^^

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne comprendrai jamais les arguments sur le look tant les deux WM sont hautement personnalisables o_O

 

Absolument , et c'est tant mieux.

Mais pour pouvoir en parler tous de la meme facon , je crois que le mieux est de ce baser sur le theme par defaut,

parce-que si on commence a argumenter chacun pour notre theme préféré ...

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Mais pour pouvoir en parler tous de la meme facon , je crois que le mieux est de ce baser sur le theme par defaut, 

 

Ben moyen parce que j'imagine que personne ne laisse le thème par défaut de gnome... (Qu'est ce que c'est laid !)

Perso j'utilise depuis 1 an Xfce4 et les applications de gnome et j'en suis particulièrement content. J'avais abandonné KDE juste par curiosité et j'ai donc navigué longtemps entre gnome, fluxbox, windows maker et E17... Je pense que Xfce4 est un bon compromis. Par contre j'ai installé hier le dernier KDE sur une debian, et je dois dire que j'ai été agréablement surpris !! C'est toujours autant le bordel quand on cherche une option précise, mais je l'ai trouvé plus réactif que gnome et konqueror est devenu un bijou qui manque cruellement aux autres desktop.

----------

## Anthyme

Pour répondre a temet : gnome est basé sur le langage C qui est (légérement) plus performant et (beaucoup) plus rapide a la compilation que C++.

Apres tu peu me parler de certain programes fait en mono ou d'autre utilisant des script mais bien que je ne connaisse pas toute la composition des programme KDE je sait par exemple que amarok utilise du ruby, du python (et peut etre meme du perl) simultanement !

Je ne pense pas que le full compiler soit une solution pour des tache simple un script python peu faire en 0,2s ce que C compilé fera en 0,1s, invisible a l'oueil nue.

Je pense que c'est surtout les "moteurs" de l'interface les plus utilisé ou les plus lourd qui doivent etre optimisés, pas forcement tout les programes. Par exemple la deskbar est un outil bien pratique, il me semble pas que cela ait été fait en C, et je prefere que les developpeurs passe 5 fois moins de temps a faire ce genre d'outil en python pour pouvoir ensuite faire autre chose.  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce que j'aime pas : les clients irc KDE (j'utilise xchat), pas Firestarter-like (iptables m'a jamais fait triquer).
> 
> Sinon j'utilise gkrellm aussi.
> ...

 

Alors là t'as mis pile poile le doit sur l'unique souci que j'ai avec KDE : une seule appli qui ne me convient pas et paf tu te retrouves à devoir installer GTK, et pour moi QT et GTK installé en même temps ça me vas pas du tout (c'est de la maniaquerie profonde je sais mais après tout si on réduit les use on est censé y'aller molo sur les applis égalemnt, non?)

Sinon je suis absolument d'accord, konqueror c'est une vraie tuerie, C'est bien celui qui me manque le plus quand je suis sur un système noQT, en plus c'est presque lui qui m'appris les bases du shell.

----------

## Temet

Bah en fait, ça me dérange plus trop d'avoir deux ou trois applis GTK ... depuis que j'utilise le thème QTcurve qui harmonise les objets KDE et GTK, ils se fondent dans la masse.

Bon, sauf la boite open/save, mais faut dire qu'avec xchat, firestarter ou gkrellm, elle ne sert vraiment pas souvent (surtout dans les deux derniers ou elle n'existe pas lol)

Ah sinon, les mecs qui disent "KDE = usine à gaz", n'installez pas la version monolithique! (de toute manière, elle va disparaître avec KDE 4)

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon je suis absolument d'accord, konqueror c'est une vraie tuerie, C'est bien celui qui me manque le plus quand je suis sur un système noQT, en plus c'est presque lui qui m'appris les bases du shell.

 

Pourquoi il t'as appris les bases du shell ? Dans quels cas par exemple ?

En fait sur KDE est-ce qu'on est obligé de passer par ce maudit menu K ? Pour éteindre la machine ou juste pour se délogguer par exemple ? C'est des petits détails pratiques qui m'avaient poussés à aller voir ailleurs...

Est-ce que OOo et gimp sont installables sans forcément installer toutes les librairies GTK ? Parce que maintenant que je l'ai installé sur la debian de mon pote, j'ai bien envie de tester KDE sur ma gentoo perso   :Razz: 

----------

## idodesuke

ouaip bah vous avez déjà sortie tous les arguments qui me font utiliser KDE

J'ajouterais seulement puisque certains en parle que pour l'irc j'utilise KVirc, j'aime beaucoup on peut faire pas mal de choses avec, certes faut le configurer mais la gestion des fenêtres est super je trouve, m'enfin chacun fait à sa facon je m'en sort bien avec moi.

 *Quote:*   

> Konqueror : je sais que son côté « couteau suisse » déplaît à beaucoup d'utilisateurs mais personnellement intégrer un terminal dedans pour suivre un didacticiel est une chose excellente à mon goût, pouvoir scinder les vues afin d'éliminer des doublons (de photos par exemple) idem, les possibilités de visualisation (aussi bien d'un fichier texte que d'un pdf ou autres) sont très pratique, sa navigation internet est légère et excellente dans l'ensemble [sans compter la correction orthographiques... avec laquelle je suis faché  ]... Bref en un programme une infinité de possibilités. 

 

Moua aussi j'adore! Plus je l'utilise moins j'ai envie d'utiliser autre chose et pour les mêmes raisons... pour ses défauts (le gif, certains sites qui passent mal --> tres peu) tant pi je préfère l'utiliser quand même ca fait un utilisateur de plus et une raison de plus pour qu'il s'améliore (ben oui quand j'aime bien un logiciel libre je pense comme ca généralement).   :Wink: 

edit: ho et j'ai réussi a convaincre quelques personnes que linux c mieux que windows et ce grace a KDE pas grace a GNOME cela dit j'aime bien GNOME aussi...

 Aussi j'ai déjà dit que je changais souvent d'avis c vrai (y a que les idiots qui ne change jamais d'avis) mais la je suis vraiment bien sous KDE j'aimerais qu'il s'améliore (moi avec) plutot que de changer encore une fois vers GNOME donc si a moment ou un autre je peux contribuer (même pour des petites choses) ca sera toujours ca de plus.

----------

## Temet

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> En fait sur KDE est-ce qu'on est obligé de passer par ce maudit menu K ? Pour éteindre la machine ou juste pour se délogguer par exemple ? C'est des petits détails pratiques qui m'avaient poussés à aller voir ailleurs...
> 
> Est-ce que OOo et gimp sont installables sans forcément installer toutes les librairies GTK ? Parce que maintenant que je l'ai installé sur la debian de mon pote, j'ai bien envie de tester KDE sur ma gentoo perso  

 

Non, clic droit sur le bureau, et arrêté, redémarrer ... t'as aussi une applet à mettre dans kicker pour ça si tu veux.

Pour OOo et gimp, c'est du GTK, donc tu installeras GTK.

----------

## Anthyme

oui c clair beaucoup parle des appli  indispensable QT pour kde...

mais coté gnome y a des truc au moins aussi importante ...

OOo

gimp

firefox

thunderbird/evolution

gkrellm

...

de toute façon je ne pense pas qu'on puisse vraiment se séparrer de l"un ou de l'autre ...

sous kde j'utiliser thunderbird,gimp OOo ... (pas le choix ! y a pas d'alternative a niveau) et sous gnome maintenant j'utilise amaroK (rhytmbox c nul ...) et j'essai de me passer de kopete avec gaim mais c pas gagné ^^

----------

## theniaky

Ben je dirais que l'avantage de Gaim c'est qu'il est épuré un maxium ! Peut-être un peu trop même...

Sinon, est-ce qu'on est obligé de passer par KDM (ou équivalent) pour lancer KDE ou est-ce qu'il est possible de le lancer par un petit script un peu comme lorsqu'on utilise Xgl ?

Pour continuer sur le sujet, j'avais aussi essayer E17 et je pense que c'est également une bonne alternative, belle et légère !

----------

## blasserre

j'ai tenté gnome

j'ai pas mal utilisé KDE 

XFCE PAWA !

on est "obligés" de se trimbaler du qt (konqueror-kpdf k3b amarok )

on est "obligés" de se trimbaler du gtk (OOo ffox tbird evince)

on est "obligés" de se trimbaler du wxwindows (amule)

du java, eclipse... j'en passe

autant jouer sur la différence, je prends un thème gtk joli, un thème qt joli, mes applis sont parfaitement identifiables qu'en ai-je à battre ?

elles ont toutes une barre de menu et une barre d'outils, les icônes sont claires, j'en demande pas plus du moment que j'ai pas un theme w4R10rDz marron avec un thème playmobil vert et des décos de fenêtre BeOS   :Laughing: 

j'adore aussi XFCE parce qu'il ne va pas jouer dans le bac à sable des autres : le panneau de config sert à la config de XFCE point barre, aucun danger qu'un click malheureux aille flinguer mon samba et ça c'est déjà énorme

par contre j'utilise xfce comme un wm et pas plus (WM TaskBar Panel) les applis livrées avec étant encore... euh comment dire... non rien

eX m'a aussi plu sur le principe (ça fait un bail) mais les themes m'ont rebuté, trop de boulot pour obtenir un truc à mon goût

----------

## kwenspc

Perso Gnome au boulot. il suffit à ce que je lui demande. (mais je vais sans doute repasser à fvwm quand ils me fileront une machine neuve)

Kde j'ai toujours trouvé ça moche, en fait aussi moche que gnome  :Laughing:   (avis totalement subjectif) assez gourmand en mémoire (c'est du C++ et ça se voit) et puis j'aime pas trop (là encore ça n'engage que moi) leur politique "on refait la roue à chaque fois".  

Ce qui fait qu'ils ont 10 fois trop de boulots comme à chaque fois pour passer d'une version à une autre. Et être dépendant de Qt n'arrange pas les choses (vu que la compatibilité ascendante  est à 0). Je pense que c'est aussi pour ça que Gnome commence à être "plébiscité", plus réactif etc...

Sinon côté ergonomie gnome ou kde, bah même combat non? ça se ressemble pas mal. (qt/kde est un poil plus proche de ouinouin je trouve)

Que ce soit sous l'un ou l'autre je ne vois auunc avantages/inconvénients par rapport à l'autre. 

Il y a des trés bonnes applis d'un côté comme de l'autre. 

Donc je mix les applis. (avant j'étais full gtk tout de même)

Sous fluxbox ou fvwm. (j'ai tenté xfce mais je sais pas pourquoi, de temps en temps il pétait les plombs. ne se lancait plus, ou alors plus de fond, etc... ça m'a saoulé)

Enfin je suis passé à gcc4 et j'ai mis le fameux flag -ftree-vectorize (il est passé sur tout lui) : que ce soit des applis gnome/gtk ou kde/qt : un boost impressionant.

----------

## Temet

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Sinon, est-ce qu'on est obligé de passer par KDM (ou équivalent) pour lancer KDE ou est-ce qu'il est possible de le lancer par un petit script un peu comme lorsqu'on utilise Xgl ?

 

Ouais, tu tapes "startkde", c'est tout.

Par contre, sans KDM, tu dis au revoir aux boutons "redémarrer/arrêter" dans KDE.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Ouais, tu tapes "startkde", c'est tout. 
> 
> Par contre, sans KDM, tu dis au revoir aux boutons "redémarrer/arrêter" dans KDE.

 

Ca me dérange pas : j'ai pour habitude d'utiliser une touche du clavier via xbindkeys pour arrêter ma machine...

 *Quote:*   

> Enfin je suis passé à gcc4 et j'ai mis le fameux flag -ftree-vectorize (il est passé sur tout lui) : que ce soit des applis gnome/gtk ou kde/qt : un boost impressionant.

 

La différence est vraiment flagrante ? parce qu'en passant à GCC4 j'ai hésité à mettre ce flag mais vu les merdes que certains ont eu...

----------

## kwenspc

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Enfin je suis passé à gcc4 et j'ai mis le fameux flag -ftree-vectorize (il est passé sur tout lui) : que ce soit des applis gnome/gtk ou kde/qt : un boost impressionant. 
> 
> La différence est vraiment flagrante ? parce qu'en passant à GCC4 j'ai hésité à mettre ce flag mais vu les merdes que certains ont eu...

 

Pour le moment aucun soucis. Tout fonctionne nickel et pourtant j'ai forcé sur les autres CFLAGS, LDFLAGS et consors. 

Je pense que ceux qui sont en ~x86 ont eu des soucis au moment où gcc4 a fait son apparition. Maintenant qu'il est stable, ça devrait aller.

----------

## yesi

je suggère wmii...

 :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Bah moi, la plupart du temps c'est Fvwm avec pas mal d'applis GTK/Gnome (Firefox, Thunderbird, Nautilus, Gimp, gThumb ...) et quelques applis Qt/KDE (Amarok, K3b, Psi ...). J'utilise de temps en temps Gnome aussi, je trouve ça sympa et simple, et j'ai aussi un KDE d'installé mais que je n'utilise pratiquement jamais (d'ailleurs, je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il ne démarre plus à cause de quelques segfaults  :Confused: , encore une bonne soirée de debug et de compilation en perspective ^^).

Sinon Fluxbox est sympa aussi, et le bureau E17 me tenterai bien également  :Wink: 

----------

## kaworu

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Enfin je suis passé à gcc4 et j'ai mis le fameux flag -ftree-vectorize (il est passé sur tout lui) : que ce soit des applis gnome/gtk ou kde/qt : un boost impressionant. 
> 
> La différence est vraiment flagrante ? parce qu'en passant à GCC4 j'ai hésité à mettre ce flag mais vu les merdes que certains ont eu...

 

Comme toi. Maintenant que je lis ça, j'hésite..

je vais attendre la fin de mes exas, pis ajouter le flag, et emerge -e system && emerge -e world !

Pour KDE vs Gnome :

1) au début, débarquant de winwin, je préférais Gnome (le panneau de configuration de KDE étant juste énorme) car il était plus épuré. Je trouve aussi que le thème par défaut de KDE est vraiment hideux (l'horloge entre autres..).

2) Puis après ce fut E17 chaudement recommandé par un ami. très content de sa légereté et de son design travaillé, mais moins des appli qui sont mal "intégrée" dans le WM, et suite à quelques crash (segfault et compagnie) j'ai compris

pourquoi c'était hardmaské.

3) Fluxbox ! Vraiment léger, très configurable (même si il faut éditer des fichiers de configuration..). Il me manquait quand même l'avantage d'un vrai DE (à mon sens) c'est à dire des petits outils pratiques (style klipper) et un environnement homogène, mais j'en était très content.

4) Je suis passé à KDE pour konqueror. vraiment excellent. Finallement KDE n'est pas si lourd que ça. Long au démarrage, mais réactif à l'utilisation. Avec les ebuild séparé pouf, on fait un KDE sur mesure. je suis toujours sous KDE, et j'ai fluxbox sur lequel je switch de temps en temps, et en cas de pépins comme expat-2.0 (il suffit de recompiler X et Flux, et on peut avoir un environnement graphique, alors que KDE ...). Je suis passé par XFCE4 pour essayé et j'en ai gardé un vraiment bon souvenir, même s'il ne me satisfait pas autant que KDE.

Au final, il ne m'a jamais paru que l'un était l'alternative de l'autre. j'ai toujours trouvé le "combat" Gnome/KDE très équilibré, et chaqun à ses avantages/inconvénients. Je pense que c'est très interessant pour nous, les utilisateurs d'avoir une "compétition" car cela encourage de dévellopement. Mais ce qui est bien plus important, c'est vraiment d'avoir le choix.

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

"Entre deux solutions ...

.         choisis la troisième   :Very Happy:  "

Je me suis donc atttaché à XFCE qui me suffit amplement lorsque j'ai la flemme

d'être en terminal.

voili-voila

----------

## Enlight

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sinon je suis absolument d'accord, konqueror c'est une vraie tuerie, C'est bien celui qui me manque le plus quand je suis sur un système noQT, en plus c'est presque lui qui m'appris les bases du shell. 
> 
> Pourquoi il t'as appris les bases du shell ? Dans quels cas par exemple ?
> 
> 

 

y'a une astuce du genre ouvrir un onglet (enfin pas vraiment onglet c'est un peu comme l'historique ou des trucs de ce genre ça splitte la fenêtre quoi) terminal, et du coup quand tu te ballades normalement dans tes fichiers tu vois les commandes s'afficher en bas, j'avais découvert ça ébahi devant la knoppix qui m' a servi d'install-cd.

----------

## Temet

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> je vais attendre la fin de mes exas, pis ajouter le flag, et emerge -e system && emerge -e world !

 

Je prends le risque d'écrire une bêtise, mais je pense que l'emerge -e world est suffisant. Si tu changes les paramètres de compilation de GCC, je me dis (au feeling) que t'as pas besoin d'une chaine de compilation avec le dit flag pour compiler le reste avec le dit flag.

(pas facile de se faire comprendre, surtout si mon feeling me trahit ... ce qui lui arrive régulièrement ^^)

----------

## zuluxxx

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors là t'as mis pile poile le doit sur l'unique souci que j'ai avec KDE : une seule appli qui ne me convient pas et paf tu te retrouves à devoir installer GTK, et pour moi QT et GTK installé en même temps ça me vas pas du tout 

 

Je ne comprends vraiment pas cet argument , je ne pense pas qu'on puisse avoir toutes ses applis préférées en refusant l'une des deux librairies. Tu manques d'espace disque pour les installer ?   :Very Happy: 

En tout cas au niveau des perfs je n'ai jamais vu l'ombre d'une différence sur un PC correct.

Pour ce qui est de la "propreté" "maniaquerie" j'ai installé KDE en ebuild split et je trouve ça excellent au départ le menu était entièrement vide, rien à voir avec certaines distros ou il sont pourris de programmes qu'on n'utilisera jamais, merci gentoo   :Smile: 

C'est KDE mais ça aurait tout aussi bien pu être gnome, c'est tellement configurable qu'on peut en faire un look complètement équivalent, et les perfs n'ont pas d'influence sur mon PC (sur un vieux je mettrai aucun des deux de toute façon mais fluxbox). Par contre j'ai toujours adoré le KControl Center, loin de le trouver compliqué comme certains le pensent, même quand je débutais.

----------

## Delvin

quelqu'un a essayé gnome-light ? si oui, ca donne quoi ?

pour réduire la place prise sur le systéme par les 2, un startkde+gnome-light puis on choisit celui qu'on préfére  :Smile: 

Personnellement j'aime bien les 2, chacun a des soft qui lui sont particuliers et ils sont aussi configurables l'un que l'autre.

Peut etre les versions "light" de chacun est la solution ?

----------

## theniaky

Bon ben je viens de finir l'installation de mon petit KDE et je dois dire que je suis très agréablement surpris !!! Déjà je trouve une différence énorme sur la rapidité du système : le jour et la nuit avec Gnome (et pourtant je suis plutôt pro-gnome). Konqueror m'a totalement séduit en tant que navigateur web et en plus on peut "préloader" des instances afin d'accélérer le chargement : combiné avec prelink ça fait un malheur, rien à voir avec epiphany ou galeon...

Avec une installe par ebuild séparés et en changeant les thèmes d'icônes et de décorations de fenêtre, je dois dire que KDE me convient parfaitement et je compte y rester pour un petit moment   :Very Happy:   Enfin je garde mon petit Xfce4 si j'ai un coup de blues soudainement !

----------

## Temet

Ouais, mais avec KDE, penser à désactiver la restauration de session ... ca va te bouffer 3 tonnes de ram au démarrage, ralentir le démarrage et l'arrêt et éventuellement te restaurer des processus plantés ...

kcontrol > composants de KDE > gestionnaire de session > A la connexion / démarrer avec une session vide.

Voilà!

Sinon, avec konq-plugins, t'as un truc pratique : la vue par taille de fichier ... moi je m'en sers régulièrement.

Tu peux aussi spliter les vues, je m'en suis encore servi tout à l'heure pour comparer deux dossiers cousins (un en allemand et l'autre en anglais, mais avec des fichiers aux noms identiques).

Tu peux aussi te servir de KGet en gestionnaire de téléchargement pour konqueror, il est basique mais permet pause/resume.

Voilà ce qui me passe par la tête ^^

----------

## Anthyme

Il est possible de précharger une session au boot pour que l'ouverture d'une session X (enfin gnome ou kde ou autre ...) soit aussi rapide qu'une reéouverture de cette session... pasque y a pas photo, à la réouverture c bien 10 fois plus rapide !

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> kcontrol > composants de KDE > gestionnaire de session > A la connexion / démarrer avec une session vide. 

 

Ca ne va pas foutre en l'air toute ma disposition ? (kicker par exemple...)

----------

## Temet

Nan.

Juste si t'utilises gkrellm, superkaramba ou je ne sais quoi, faut les mettre dans : ~/.kde/Autostart

----------

## theniaky

Ok merci beaucoup ça a en effet bien amélioré la vitesse de démarrage...

Sinon, Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà testé la version 4.4 de Xfce ?

----------

## lmarcini

Oui. Mais pas sur Gentoo (c'est mon système de "prod" domestique, full QT).

Je l'ai testé sur un Frugalware (beta) et l'utilise sur une Arch. Mes impressions sont :

- c'est très rapide et peu grourmand

- c'est mieux fini que la version 4.2

- c'est très stable

- c'est très bien francisé

- Thunar est simple mais efficace

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> oui c clair beaucoup parle des appli  indispensable QT pour kde...
> 
> mais coté gnome y a des truc au moins aussi importante ...
> 
> OOo
> ...

 

Pour Thunderbird y'a KMail que le remplace vraiment bien donc je l'enleverait de la liste, et si on n'a pas une utilisation très avancées des autres logiciels : gimp -> krita, OOo -> koffice,  perso les applis GTK que j'utilise sous KDE sont :

1: aMule

2: EasyTAG (pas d'équivalents QT aussi biens)

----------

## antoine_

Je suis actuellement surtout sous Gnome pour les raisons invoquées précédemment : KDE plus lourd, je n'aime pas trop l'aspect, j'ai trouvé les menus compliqués. A sa décharge, j'avoue que je n'ai pas reessayé depuis bientôt 2 ans.

Par contre je crois vraiment en E17 : il est léger, magnifique, il change de Gnome et KDE, il a pas mal de possibilités...  Vraiment je l'adore. Par contre j'ai peur que le développement continue sans qu'une première version stable ne sorte, et qu'au final le projet ne s'essoufle avant.

----------

## lmarcini

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> Je suis actuellement surtout sous Gnome pour les raisons invoquées précédemment : KDE plus lourd, je n'aime pas trop l'aspect, j'ai trouvé les menus compliqués. A sa décharge, j'avoue que je n'ai pas reessayé depuis bientôt 2 ans.

 

KDE a ENORMEMENT progressé en deux ans...

----------

## Temet

Ouep, c'est surtout le passage 3.3 > 3.4 qui m'a marqué!

(j'utilisais Fluxbox avant la 3.4, car 3.3 trop lourde et lente)

----------

## titoucha

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>  *antoine_ wrote:*   Je suis actuellement surtout sous Gnome pour les raisons invoquées précédemment : KDE plus lourd, je n'aime pas trop l'aspect, j'ai trouvé les menus compliqués. A sa décharge, j'avoue que je n'ai pas reessayé depuis bientôt 2 ans. 
> 
> KDE a ENORMEMENT progressé en deux ans...

 

+1 le Kde de maintenant n'a plus rien à voir avec celui d'il y a deux ans, c'est le jour et la nuit.

----------

## Ezka

J'ai pas essayé KDE depuis sa version 3.3 ... faudrait ptêtre que j'y jette un coup d'oeil alors   :Very Happy:  Le fait qu'il soit en plus en formule modulaire est assez attractive. Au fait il y un tuto/howto sur KDE modulaire ?

Sinon en ce moment j'attendais un peu E17 que j'ai essayer sur un livecd et qui est bien sympa, mais j'ai bien peur qu'ils ne le finalisent "qu'a moitié".

----------

## Longfield

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> J'ai pas essayé KDE depuis sa version 3.3 ... faudrait ptêtre que j'y jette un coup d'oeil alors   Le fait qu'il soit en plus en formule modulaire est assez attractive. Au fait il y un tuto/howto sur KDE modulaire ?
> 
> 

 

Et y'en a même un très bon: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

----------

## Mickael

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> J'ai pas essayé KDE depuis sa version 3.3 ... faudrait ptêtre que j'y jette un coup d'oeil alors   Le fait qu'il soit en plus en formule modulaire est assez attractive. Au fait il y un tuto/howto sur KDE modulaire ?
> 
> Sinon en ce moment j'attendais un peu E17 que j'ai essayer sur un livecd et qui est bien sympa, mais j'ai bien peur qu'ils ne le finalisent "qu'a moitié".

 

Pourquoi dis tu qu'il ne le terminerons pas ? En septembre ils disaient : 

 *Team_e17 wrote:*   

> Contrary to how it may seem from the number of news updates on enlightenment.org, we are hard at work.

 

et en Aout :

 *Team_e17 wrote:*   

> the Enlightenment developers have been very hard at work

 

Bon d'accord ils ont plus travaillés en Aout quand septembre mais tu remarqueras qu'ils n'ont pas pris de vacances....Ok ------------->.................c'est par là..........------------------------><....Ha ba, non...............-------->la voilà   :Arrow:  [].

----------

## theniaky

D'un côté ça fait aussi plusieurs année que E17 est en développement... J'ai pas l'impression qu'une version stable soit encore prévue   :Sad: 

----------

## Enlight

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> Je suis actuellement surtout sous Gnome pour les raisons invoquées précédemment : KDE plus lourd, je n'aime pas trop l'aspect, j'ai trouvé les menus compliqués. A sa décharge, j'avoue que je n'ai pas reessayé depuis bientôt 2 ans.
> 
> Par contre je crois vraiment en E17 : il est léger, magnifique, il change de Gnome et KDE, il a pas mal de possibilités...  Vraiment je l'adore. Par contre j'ai peur que le développement continue sans qu'une première version stable ne sorte, et qu'au final le projet ne s'essoufle avant.

 

Alors d'abord je confirme tout ce qui  été dit, grosso-modo j'étais du genre a flammer KDE jusqu'au 3.3, quand j'ai vu, puis utilisé la 3.4 ben ça m'a fermé ma grande gu... je t'assure depuis la 3.4 c'est vraiment autre chose.

Sinon moi cete emballement pour e17 bof bof, à moins que le code spécial mmx devienne utilisable et qu'effectivement ça lui mette encore un coup de fouet supplémentaire, ben je lui trouve pas grand chose de plus qu'e16. E16 c'est vraiment le dm qui a tout pour lui hormis 2 choses : de jolis thèmes (mais ça l'air carrément facile etllement la syntaxe est compréhensible pour peu qu'on ait un bon graphiste sous la main) et les tabs à la fluxbox. Mais bon si je me décide à larguer xterm, je trouverais bien un remplaçant avec des tabs, le seul combo qui me manque c'est 2 trois terms et un emacs dans une même fenêtre.

----------

## blasserre

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> le seul combo qui me manque c'est 2 trois terms et un emacs dans une même fenêtre.

 

t'as qu'à mettre tes terms dans ton emacs !

ps: merci pour le mp (j'arrive pas à répondre par mp...)

----------

## zedek

Avis perso:

* j'ai commencé avec wmaker il y a très très longtemps. C'était vraiment cool mais je trouve qu'il a très mal vieilli niveau "visuel". Il reste cependant très rapide et pratique

* ensuite je suis passé à xfce4 (auquel j'ai participé un peu), très bien, très stable mais je ne l'utilisais que parce que je codais pour.. L'expérience n'a pas duré très longtemps mais je me surprends à revenir dessus de temps à autre. Par contre un xfce4 n'est pas aussi léger qu'on le croit pusique au final on lance des applis gnome/gtk/qt/kde (avec autant de bibliothèques à charger)

* ensuite je suis passé à ion, ion2 et ion3 => excellentissime mais trop de fonctionnalités pour moi et le scripting lua n'est pas mon truc

* j'ai également utilisé ratpoison, très bien mais trop limitté

aujourd'hui j'utilise le cousin de ratpoison: stumpwm. C'est un ratpoison écrit en common lisp. C'est le top *absolu* pour moi.

Maintenant concernant gnome et kde, bah comment dire, je n'ai jamais pu supporter l'un ou l'autre plus d'une demi journée. Je suis complètement perdu dedans. Faut dire, mon environnement de travail se résume à xterm+screen+emacs+firefox. Point barre. Le reste est superflu donc forcément se retrouver avec un truc blindé de logiciels dont on ne sait pas quoi faire... très peu pour moi.

Cela dit, en terme de charge, je pense que gnome et/ou kde on un net avantage sur leurs concurrents puisque tout est intégré. Donc oui, ils semblent bouffer au début mais au final, ils restent tous les deux très réactifs (avec un petit avantage pour kde sur gnome).

Dans ceux que j'ai également utilisé par curiosité, fvwm est celui qui m'a le plus amusé mais passée l'étape de la customisation à outrance, on s'ennuie dedans. fluxbox et wmii, jamais pu m'y faire.

Voilà, donc pour moi, stumpwm est le WM par excellence pour celui qui veut tout à la fois bossé tranquillement (totu un full scree c'est le top) et bidouiller en live (la REPL CL c'est vraiment cool).

----------

## mornik

Chouette un DOW non officiel  :Wink: 

Moi j'aime ni kde ni gnome. Trop de choses. Trop de paquets à compiler (ok avec ma machine j'ai pas à me pleindre, mais c'est trop pour moi). Et surtout au début ils me faisaient trop penser à windows que je voulais fuir.

Je sais les versions ont bien changées, les thèmes sont superbe, mais j'ai pris mes petites habitudes ^^

Alors comme tout le monde j'ai cherché l'alternative.

e16, j'ai adoré et je sais même pas pourquoi je l'utilise plus. (vous me donnez envis de e réinstaller)

e17, trop instable l'année dernière.

WindowMaker, j'adore. Mais que sur mon vieux portable. Pourquoi ? Je sais pas. Mais j'arrive pas à l'utiliser comme je veux sur ma machine de bureau.

fluxbox, il lui manque un petit quelquechose pour eveiller en mois le besoin de l'utiliser (et de le montrer à tous le monde, sinon c'est pas drole)

fvwm, je l'utilise quand je suis làs de "mon" alternative.

Alors oui comme beaucoup j'ai fauté. Moi aussi j'ai succombé au charme du français xfce4.

Pourquoi ?

- Il est assez léger.

- Il est gtk et j'utilise que des applis gtk. 

- Il est simple, et ça me va. Globalement j'utilise que Terminal, firefox, sylpheed et gajim (remplace avantagement gaim), et rox lorsque j'utilise pas la console, donc pas tres souvent en réalité.

Après tout dépends de ce que l'on recherche. Ma mère aime kde moi pas trop. même si il a beaucoup évolué. Je préfère des systèmes plus simple, mais suffisament complet.

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai très peu essayé KDE et c'était lent à l'époque. Néanmoins pour moi, son problème principal concernait (et concerne encore) l'ergonomie : c'est vraiment pas simple de trouver quelque chose tant la quantité de configuration est impressionnante et malheureusement apparente (malheureusement car du coup, les options les plus essentielles sont cachées dans la masse). Je ne doute pas qu'après quelques mois d'utilisation et quelque heures/jours de "fouinage", il doit être efficace. Cependant j'aime pouvoir ajouter un utilisateur sur ma machine sans avoir à m'excuser de la difficulté à maîtriser le bureau (d'autant que souvent l'utilisateur en question vient de Winblows et part du principe que "Linux c'est dur").

Du coup, lors de mon installation de gentoo il y a 2 ans et demi, j'ai mis Xfce. C'était la version 4.2 avec un Xffm (le gestionnaire de fichiers) très très moyen et l'impossibilité de mettre une icône sur le bureau. Toutefois son aspect épuré, les quelques plugins pour le panel et sa rapidité m'ont bien plus. Depuis j'ai pas mal touché à la version 4.4 (j'ai installé une Xubuntu 6.06 sur le nordi de mes parents, ils en sont bien contents d'ailleurs). Thunar a très avantageusement remlacé Xffm et le bureau peut accueillir des icônes.

En installant Suse (je n'avais pas Ubuntu sous la main et ne pense pas que Gentoo convienne à un débutant sous GNU/Linux) sur l'ordinateur d'un ami, j'ai installé Gnome 2.6.12. L'interface est belle et bien pensée (encore mieux que Xfce car plus complète sans perdre de sa simplicité). Bien plus de choses sont configurables depuis de belles fenêtre (genre programes à lancer au démarrage, disposition du clavier, aspect de gdm, etc.). Du coup j'ai remplacé Xfce par Gnome 2.6.14 sur mon ordinateur personnel.

Comme cet ordinateur est utilisé non seulement par moi mais aussi par ma copine et mes colocataires, je trouve important de présenter quelque chose de simple d'utilisation et donc je n'ai pas cherché à voir du côté des "pures" gestionnaires de fenêtres. Néanmoins dans le cadre de mon entreprise de libération des ordinateurs de mes proches, je vais peut-être bientôt installer Deli Linux 0.7 sur un très vieux portable (Pentium 1). En même temps je pourrais me faire une idée sur Fluxbox...

Le développement de Gnome est plus organisé (idéal d'ergonomie, charte graphique et consorts) et peut-être plus actif (intégration d'XGL, apport des grandes communautés Ubuntu et Suse avec derrière elles Canonical et Novell, etc.). Le projet Gnome me parait donc promis à un meilleur avenir que KDE qui se perd dans des amas de détails sans ligne conductrice claire.

Côté esthétisme gtk est d'un manière générale plus agréable que qt (bien sûr les thèmes peuvent arranger cela...).

Côté politique, j'ai toujours eu une dent contre Trolltech (la société derrière qt) qui n'est pas vraiment du genre à faire du libre parce que c'est bon pour l'humanité (à l'origine qt était une bibliothèque propriétaire. Aujourd'hui encore il y a une double license interdisant une utilisation complètement libre de qt dans certains cas).

Bref j'aime Gnome mais Xfce 4.4 me plait beaucoup et est, je pense, à préférer sur un ordinateur un peu ancien (Pentium 3).

----------

## Ezka

Bon j'ai essayé KDE 3.5 ... vos commentaires m'avaient motivé a "Kompiler" tout ça ... 

Les plus :

- konqueror est vraiment trés bien !

- configurable a souhait (trop même)

- Rapide, j'ai installé les ebuilds modulaire pour mettre ce que je voulais (bureau KDE + Konqueror), les chargements ou lors de l'utilisation, tout ceci a sacrément bien évolué depuis la version 3.3

les moins :

- Trop de menus dans tout les sens ... je m'y perd j'arrive a rien ! Je cherche une option toute simple, et je sais qu'elle existe ... 1 heure plus tard j'ai trouvé tout plein de choses sauf précisément ce que je voulais au départ.

- La gestion des themes me déconcerte ... j'ai pas compris comment en ajouter un simplement.

- Konsole : pas compris comment le configurer correctement dans ses thémes ... et le blanc me fait mal a mes neonoeils, j'en suis revenu a mon Eterm.

Bon enfin je retourne sur ma fluxbox au bout d'une semaine d'utilisation de KDE. Je me suis forcé pour voir si éventuellement je trouverai un cotés novateur à KDE ... a part Konqueror non, rien de motivant pour moi à me servir de KDE.

Je trouve qu'il ne répond pas vraiment à mes exigeances, j'utilise un explorateur ouéb, amsn/gajim, une console, et un éditeur de texte pour programmer (emacs&co) et il n'apporte rien de plus que fluxbox n'aurait déjà.

Pour ceux qui se mettent a essayer fluxbox je vous conseille quand même d'y adjoindre conky et fbpager, pour que votre expérience ne soit pas trop courte   :Wink:  . Je l'utilise avec Rox comme gestionnaire de fichier ... et Rox est vraiment un exemple de simplicité d'utilisation et de personnalisation. 

Bon demain j'essaye gnome ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## yesi

...

quand j'ai commencé, c'était avec KDE 2.qqch c'était marrant...

j'ai beaucoup aimé konqueror en tant que navigateur et file browser.

quand j'ai voulu essayer gnome, c'était, euh...comment dirais-je, un peu spécial: je le trouvais un peu laid et m'étais dis que le nom lui allait bien... :Smile: 

j'avais jeté un petit coup d'oeil sur les autres wm à l'époque et n'avais rien trouvé d'attractive, même windowmaker qui par la suite fut adopté de par sa légèreté et la facilité de la configuration de ses "keybinding"...

Fluxbox m'avait emporté pendant quelque temps, étant à la recherche de quelque de nouveau, à la fois légère et flexible...

...puis E17 depuis un moment déjà: je l'utilisais,l'utilise quotidiennement sans problème.

il me satisfait de par son aspect, sa réactivité, sa flexibilité...en tout cas pour faire ce que j'ai à faire i.e. rien d'anormal pour le commun des mortels... :Smile: 

et je le trouve très stable à mon goût.

(XGL+gnome, jamais testé réllement sauf sur un livecd et c'est sympas mais les effets qu'offrent E17 me suffisent...)

----------

## guilc

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> ...

 

Tu es donc passé a coté de la grande force de kde : a savoir l'intégration !

Tu reçois un mail d'invitation à une réunion dans kmail, tu cliques sur "accepter", une confirmation est envoyée automatiquement, et la réunion est automatiquement enregistrée dans ton korganizer !

Tu prends une image dans une page web de konqueror, tu la glisse dans la fenêtre de composition d'un mail -> elle passe AUTOMATIQUEMENT en pièce jointe !

Et ce ne sont que 2 exemples qui me passent par la tête la maintenant, il y en a beaucoup d'autres.

Tous ces petits plus d'ergonomie que les gens disent qu'ils sont super sous OS X (l'un des principaux arguments de vente d'OS X d'ailleurs), ben on les a aussi sous kde ! et AUCUN autre DM sous linux ne fait aussi avancé, même pas gnome, qui le fait, mais dans une moindre mesure  :Wink: 

----------

